# can this be real



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

aparently its an african rat that was cought by council workers in a little place just outside middlesbrough


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

do you think it may escaped from a lab somewhere?:hmm:


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

aparently a bloke was breeding them and let them go cos inviromental health came to his house


----------



## jase thursfield (Nov 13, 2008)

thats bigger than my jack russel:gasp:


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

retic and anaconda food? get breeding them people!


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

I pity the fool cat that messes with that thing.......


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

Issa said:


> I pity the fool cat that messes with that thing.......


i think its more likely to mess with the cat than the cat with it:lol2:


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

chewy86 said:


> retic and anaconda food? get breeding them people!


I think its a pouchie, @ £300 a rat I doubt you'll be seeing them as feeders anytime soon.......


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

lol when u put it that way


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

are they that big though cos at first i said it was a photo shop and it couldnt be real 

iv seen capibara bit they dont look like the rats we see about


----------



## BigA (Mar 19, 2009)

panther_87k said:


> i think its more likely to mess with the cat than the cat with it:lol2:


 That would be funny to see a cat running, then a couple of seconds later you see a giant rat chasing it!!!
:lol2:


----------



## herptastic (Apr 15, 2009)

wow thats big, where just outside boro was i caught?
think i may lock all my doors and windows now.


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

it was released in billingham and cought in noughton


----------



## herptastic (Apr 15, 2009)

ooo i work in billingham may see if i can track one o these monsters on my lunch break.


----------



## Kloy (Aug 4, 2009)

It's a chinese bamboo rat maybe? Least I swear I read that somewhere :S


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes, Gambian Pouched Rats really ARE that big.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

jacko1 said:


> aparently its an african rat that was cought by council workers in a little place just outside middlesbrough


IMO it's just a domestic black fur rat.Made bigger by the fact that the rat is in the dominant ground and the man in the back ground.IMO head,ears,tail not big enough.Plus Gambian Pouched Rats have a white end to the tail.

Gambian Pouched Rat.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

gazz said:


> IMO it's just a domestic black fur rat.Made bigger by the fact that the rat is in the dominant ground and the man in the back ground.IMO head,ears,tail not big enough.Plus Gambian Pouched Rats have a white end to the tail.


 
and if it was really that big it'd have a bit of weight in it; he wouldn't be able to hold it as loosely as he is, doesn't seem like he's got much of a grip on anything.


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

gazz said:


> IMO it's just a domestic black fur rat.Made bigger by the fact that the rat is in the dominant ground and the man in the back ground.IMO head,ears,tail not big enough.Plus Gambian Pouched Rats have a white end to the tail.


I'd agree with that...made bigger by the fact its closer to the camera.......a mate of mine had african pouched rats & they looked nothing like that.


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

Meko said:


> and if it was really that big it'd have a bit of weight in it; *he wouldn't be able to hold it as loosely as he is, doesn't seem like he's got much of a grip on anything.*


it might not be alive in the picture?


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Looking back at the picture it looks like he's got hold of it with a long hedge trimmer. Also looking closely you can actually see a white stripe running along the belly. No offence anyone but I can easily see this.........










Looking like this...........










If it was filthy dirty, wet through and had been living rough for a while.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Issa said:


> Looking back at the picture it looks like he's got hold of it with a long hedge trimmer. Also looking closely you can actually see a white stripe running along the belly. No offence anyone but I can easily see this.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?? Are you saying that the rat in question IS a Gambian Pouched Rat.

??Are you saying that the rat in question IS'T a Gambian Pouched Rat.

Relevence of white stripe running along the belly ??


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Doesn't look like a Gambian Pouched Rat to me and as already stated by a previous poster it has no 'white' on it's tail.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

panther_87k said:


> it might not be alive in the picture?


 
i mean the weight. if you look at his hands it doesn't look like he's holding onto anything, something that size would have a bit of weight in it so he'd more of a grip than it looks like he has.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Issa said:


> Looking back at the picture it looks like he's got hold of it with a long hedge trimmer.


But in order to hold something the weight of a small cat at the end of a long hedge trimmer, his grip would need to be a lot more secure than it appears to be.

I do agree that this is probably a large domestic rat (I've got black rats with "berkshire" belly stripes like that) - my comment earlier was largely that "yes, there are rats that get that big in real life".


----------



## treefroglover (Nov 20, 2008)

All I can say is Jesus! I'm not one to be scared by mamals, but if I was out walking on a dark night and that started to chase after me, I'd probably be bricking it!:eek4:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

*AAAARRRRGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!*

*The utter stupidness (and ability to accept any crap that is fed them) of the general public (and some RFUKer's it would appear:whistling2 never ceases to amaze me!*


*In this pic it is BLATENTLY a bog standard, NORMAL rat. Look at the grabber holding the tail! Compare it the to handle of said grabber in the mans hand. The (normal sized!) rat is being held inches from the camera lens by a guy four feet behind it...it's called PERSPECTIVE!*


*in this one*



corny girl said:


> Well there was a 2' rat caught in Southsea, there is a pic in local paper of the guy who caught it holding it (using his hand as a scale it is a very big rat indeed :gasp::gasp::gasp. Here's the story...... Monster rat caught after being spotted under floorboards - Portsmouth Today I'm glad my dogs would kill any rats that ever lurked in my house/garden as i don't fancy coming up against one this size :gasp:.


 

*you can even compare the size of the guys HAND (not his head which is clearly two feet BEHIND the actually rat) that is holding the rat to the rat and again see that it is PERFECTLY AVERAGE SIZED! It doesn't even reach to his elbow from his wrist..unless you're trying to tell me that the man in the pic has two foot long forearms????*


*I bet you all think that this is really a giant hat...*

*







*

*or this woman is holding a tiny oak tree...*










*or French children are 100's of feet tall...*










*or giant ground squirrels, bigger than people are alive and well and living in Canada...*













Do they not teach PERSPECTIVE in school these days?????



GIVE....ME....STRENGTH....:bash::bash::bash:


P.S. I'm aware that some commenting here are clearly aware of this!


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

I cant believe this is real as ive seen an official scientists wild filming at bbc earth news website (which is real) filming the largest rat in the world at a rainforest mountain in new guinea, and its wayy to smaller


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I am confused. Why are the posts in this thread dated 2009?

This photo is the same as the one published in the papers last week.


----------



## amylls (Sep 18, 2009)

Pouchie said:


> I am confused. Why are the posts in this thread dated 2009?
> 
> This photo is the same as the one published in the papers last week.


cos its even more proof that the story given in the news was crap! though everyone seems to believe it.



abadi said:


> I cant believe this is real as ive seen an official scientists wild filming at bbc earth news website (which is real) filming the largest rat in the world at a rainforest mountain in new guinea, and its wayy to smaller


Yeah those rats are way bigger. an £2k each!!


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

jacko1 said:


> aparently its an african rat that was cought by council workers in a little place just outside middlesbrough
> image



It's a perspective trick and it's being held at the end of a litter picker type thing, near to the camera. Stupid bloody press.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

fishboy said:


> It's a perspective trick and it's being held at the end of a litter picker type thing, near to the camera. Stupid bloody press.


Well spotted! Wish I'd seen that:whistling2:


----------

